# Bike suggestions for 400lb rider



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

*


PHP:




G'day all,

I'm a 40yo, 5'8", 400lb looking to get back into cycling to lose weight. My riding will be mainly on road with some gravel path riding. Reading here and other sites I'm a little frustrated trying to find a suitable bike.

So far the LBS's are suggesting:
1) Kona Wo fat bike
2) Giant Talon with custom wheels and non suspension fork
3) Momentum iRide Rocker fat bike
4) Specialized Fuse Comp 6Fattie.

I have a frame from a mid-90's GT Outpost and frame from a 2011 Norco Wolverine. I'm considering getting wheels, brakes and groupset to rebuild one of these bikes.

Any suggestions appreciated.
*


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

I apologize in advance if I have incorrectly posted this in this forum. I note a number of views, but no comments.

I've read other posts about suggested bikes. However these bikes are either no longer available or were never available here.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I would be a little wary of a shop that is trying to sell you on a bike with a suspension fork they want to take off and replace with a rigid fork.

As far as Giant bikes their Sedona or Roam are good all around bikes.

Unless I was planning on riding on really soft trails or sand I wouldn't want a tires over about 2.4 inches wide, narrower if staying on pavement and hardpack. Like on a Giant Cypress or Escape. 

The Narco was a nice bike, I might consider building it.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

The Specialized Fuse Comp 6 Fatties has an air fork which I was told would be better able to hold my weight. The Norco Wolverine has a Marzocchi DJ-3 fork, which I believe is entry level. Another bike shop suggesting a Electra Townie and another a Specialized Roll Comp. 

This is getting very confusing.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Fuse will continue to give you good performance over a broad range of terrain no matter how much weight you lose, so probably a good long-term option.
You can take it right out on trails when you want to try some fun stuff.
That will make you want to ride more.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Covered over and over again . Latest thread. Suggest you work on weight loss through diet and stationary bike first.

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/trail-riding-400lbs-1004355.html


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

OP stated mainly on roads and gravel paths. 

Did the LBS say why he recommended a Fattie Comp instead of an aluminum frame fattie?


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

LyNx,

I appreciate that this may have been discussed many times before. Differerent bikes are available in different countries and regions. Those larger riders may have had experience with some of the bikes I mentioned.

As for your comment about changing diet and getting on an excercise bike, is not helpful. Many people like myself find it difficult to stay motivated on an excersize bike as there is nothing that motivates more than going and trying different tracks or trails or roads to keep it interesting.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

They said the 6fattie had wider tires, but not as extreme as a full fatbike and therefore noy as much rolling resistance as a full fat tire bike. He said the air fork would be more suited to my weight. Whether I look at the 6fattie or the Kona Wo, I'm still looking at $2000, which I don't have right now.
The townie was suggested as a way of getting back into cycling in comfort without breaking the bank.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If not being 400lbs is not motivation enough, I honestly don't know what to tell you. I personally think it's damn dangerous for someone of that weight to be out mountainbiking, un-safe for you as you're trying to use a product generally built and designed for people <240lbs or anyone you might run into if you loose control of your bike.



BrendenB said:


> LyNx,
> 
> I appreciate that this may have been discussed many times before. Differerent bikes are available in different countries and regions. Those larger riders may have had experience with some of the bikes I mentioned.
> 
> As for your comment about changing diet and getting on an excercise bike, is not helpful. Many people like myself find it difficult to stay motivated on an excersize bike as there is nothing that motivates more than going and trying different tracks or trails or roads to keep it interesting.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I would get out there on whatever fits your budget. The talon option sounds good with a rigid fork. Any coil fork would be worthless to you at 400. Get a bike and ride. As u progress and your needs change, sell or upgrade.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Check out the Giant Toughroad SLR 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

IMO look for something simple and steel for maximum strength and longevity. Something like the Surly Pugsley would be a great idea. The Kona Wo would be my second choice.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

The good thing about the Townie is that the bike's position would let you sit upright, extend your legs a little forward, and put your feet on the ground when you stop. That would feel more secure. A townie with a rigid fork gives the most power-transfer, and be the easiest to ride. They refer to it as flat-floor technology, or forward crank tech. Honestly, I'd get that one, and sell later when you are ready to upgrade.

A suspension fork generally has less power-transfer, and works only within a certain weight-range. Too much compression does not allow adequate rebound. There may be a fork that works, but I can't see paying for suspension. A stiffer frame set will probably be the most comfortable for you.

If you want some good wheels for one of the other builds (or maybe even the Townie) I suggest velomine.com. The Velocity Chukkers might be perfect. They are 29ers. Velomine also carries 27.5 and 26" wheels.

Velocity Chukker 29er Wheels Shimano Deore 36h M590 non-disc [66885] - $179.00 Velomine.com : Worldwide Bicycle Shop, fixed gear track bike wheelsets campagnolo super record vintage bike

If the tires have too much tread and rolling resistance, you can always buy something else. Maxxis makes Hookworms and a couple others that are meant for asphalt, and go a lot faster.

Totally agree about stationary bikes. I kind of despise them. Generally last about 5 minutes. Really has nothing to do with motivation. And I don't think a thread asking about bikes is the right place for someone to mention motivation or weight loss. JMTC.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

I test rode the Townie, but was concerned about the Tourney derailiers and v brakes. The other bike shop also sold the townie, but suggested the Specialized Roll Comp with Altus/Acerca components and hydraulic disc brakes. it has non suspension fork and a slightly crank forward setup like the townie. It also has 650b 2.3" semi slick tires. The main plus for the Townie is that many larger riders like myself are using them without any issue. The Specialized Roll Comp is so new, that there aren't any reviews on it, so it's long term use for a Clydesdale isn't know. Specialized apparently don't have a weight limit on their frames.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

First, congrats on your decision to get healthy. I started at 280# and am 240'currently but most importantly am MUCH more fit. At 6'1" I'll never be the 170# I should but find I can ride with men MUCH thinner and younger now. I too have a stationary and understand what you're saying about the feedback just not being there. Nothing like the fresh air! I'd stick with a rigid steel frame and like surlys but that's a personal preference. Best of luck to you and keep us posted.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Went to the bike shop today and they had a new surly ecr 29+ bike in there. Looked really nice. Steel and fully rigid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

In my high school days I lost a heap of weight riding 24km a day to school and back. Unfortunately with life, marriage, kids etc the kilograms somehow sneak up on you. I've done it before and will do it again. There are plenty of success stories out there of even heavier people than me doing it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Just looked up he Roll Comp. sweet-looking. And I like the geometry and overall look better than the Electra. Might be worth risking.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I've narrowed it down to the Townie ($729) or the Specialized Comp Roll ($999) I missed out on seeing or riding the Specialized Comp Roll as the shop sold it before I got there. I go back is when they have more stock. But its 125km away from where I live. A downside of living in a small country town.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

On the Specialized Roll Comp, I reckon you could chuck on some knobbly tires later on.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

BrendenB said:


> I think I've narrowed it down to the Townie ($729) or the Specialized Comp Roll ($999) I missed out on seeing or riding the Specialized Comp Roll as the shop sold it before I got there. I go back is when they have more stock. But its 125km away from where I live. A downside of living in a small country town.


I drove 5 hours for my last road bike. It's important to get the right machine. I bought an Electra for my sister a few years ago. She is 6 feet tall and rather large. It was the only bike she could get comfortable on and ride. (I'm only 5'7" and not a Clyde--or Athena, as I'm female). She is self-conscious about her weight. I consider her an Amazon Goddess Woman. You might consider a Brooks B-33 or similar saddle, eventually. I think that type would need a sandwich clamp modifier to work on a modern seat post. Expensive, too. But worth it.

You mentioned kilos, where do you live? What country?


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

BrendenB said:


> On the Specialized Roll Comp, I reckon you could chuck on some knobbly tires later on.


Easy enough.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Western Australia


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

BrendenB said:


> Western Australia


Nice! I'm on the South East Coast, US.


----------



## bubmiller (Mar 9, 2015)

Choose a bike with the most comfortable frame geometry since the components are what will break first. A well built aluminum frame will handle 400 lbs. 
Try to get either a rigid fork or one you can lock out. Flat ground is fine, but the loss of efficiency gets old quick on hills.
Ignore the tire pressures that most mountain bikers run. 25 psi is pretty much flat at 400 lbs. Choose a tire rated for at least 50 psi, then air them up till they no longer flop from side to side under you.
Get a cassette with a wide range. Standing up to pedal is barely doable at 400 lbs. Gear your bike to sit and spin.


Between a Walmart bike and my current Gary Fisher I went from 400 to 375 lbs. last summer. Hoping to lose double that this year. The first 100 miles I actually gained weight as I gained strength. 

Good luck with your endeavors here, and don't get discouraged by lack of progress or lack of support from the industry. It's worth the effort.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Muirenn,

Thanks for your insight and supportive comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Also thanks to all others with suggestions and comments


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

To the OP,

I started riding at 361lbs. Here's things I learned. Was down to 258 till elbow injury, came back up to 295, back down to 278-280 and working at it. Avg 3lbs loss a week over several months, spent every spare moment riding back in the beginning (3yrs ago)

First and most important. Drastically change your diet. Transition to natural food all you can, stay away from processed drinks except gatorade but drink it sparingly to avoid "crashes" while riding. Especially avoid processed carbs, fatty meat etc. Want a burger, George Foreman grill or the actual grill, lean meat. DONT TRY WEIRD OR FANCY DIETS. Transition what you buy at the grocery store and force yourself to watch what you eat, mainly how much. And stay away from potatoes and full on bread for most of your meals. THIS IS A TRANSISTIONAL CHANGE, don't do it overnight. Just work on replacing a meal here and there with heathy meals, increasing the number of meals each week that are healthy. And not "on the box" healthy. Natural real food.

Some may not like this next part, but I made this journey and I know it works and my heart and body is happier for doing it. Eat fish (wild caught salmon is my preference) and eat hemp hearts (hemp seeds, taste like sunflower seeds but I can put them in any food I make and not even notice) throughout the week.

Next, KEEP YOUR RIDES MELLOW. Go for time spent, not intensity. Don't be like most these casual riders that have this really slow cadence. It's almost pointless to ride after a while vs walking. Use easier gears to spin at a comfortable pace. Expect to sweat a little, but don't push it to pouring sweat or huffing and puffing for more than a very short period. You'll make yourself sick or worse end up in the hospital. Also if your heart rate starts getting really high, stop riding and just rest. Stay standing and slowly pace around till it comes down again. Don't want to just stop and sit down or lean.

You have the riding plan CORRECT. Start on pavement/gravel. Don't be afraid of flatish/smooth trails after the first couple months but DONT PUSH IT for the sake of fun. Had a scare myself that come to find out was a severe allergy reaction that had asthmatic type symptoms, but chest going right and hard to breathe scares the crap outta you.

Stay away from suspension to start unless you can afford forks that will handle the weight. Not easy to come by till your down around 300.

Honestly, a rigid fat bike would do better for you than you think. At least in my now very biased opinion. I'm working towards getting weight back off and down to goal. I get the best work out and most fun on my fat bike. Plus they are built like tanks, so they'll take the weight (as long as it's not specialized, their rear hubs are crap). If I was to do it all again, I would have started on a fat bike. As long as there is little to no climbing, you'd find it a lot more fun as they can literally go anywhere. Won't get anywhere fast, but you can GO ANYWHERE. And let me tell you, road and gravel grinding gets insanely boring when you ride alone. Fatty you can go find your own fun if needed.



Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

CocaCola is my number 1 enemy. I lost 25 kg switching to CocaCola zero, but those sweeteners aren't any goo for you either. The diet is not rocket science. I know that. it's a change in mind set and just doing it. No excuses


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd rock the Specialized Roll Comp. You'll be covered by one of the best warranties you can get on a bike. Ride it till you wear it out. At that point, you'll deserve to buy yourself the most badass mtb money can buy 'cuz you'll be all skinny and buff. Get a heart rate monitor right away and connect to Strava (or some other monitoring app) to track your ups and downs, your pains and triumphs. You'll have a lot of both! Using Strava can be a real strong motivator when you fail as well as when you PR. I couldn't agree more at staying away from a stationary bike, unless you're forced indoors by Wx, nothing makes me want to tear my hair out more than being on a trainer. It's way too easy to quit. 

Now, go get jiggy wit it!


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I test rode the Specialized Fuse Expert 6Fattie today. For a $3000 bike, with tires at max pressure and the forks locked out, riding it felt very uncomfortable and the suspension felt like it bottomed out and the tires seemed flat. Seems like these mountain bikes aren't for me.

Looks likes it's back to square one.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

What was uncomfortable. Did you want something more upright, or did the bike feel off, hence it was uncomfortable? Both?

I would seriously stay away from suspension. Maybe a Salsa Beargrease (full carbon), since your budget seems to have climbed? 

Or, you could do a custom frame set like a Ti from Sevin. With custom wheels and the correct tires. Have you heard of Ernest Gagnon?

That's what he rides. 
Breaking the Cycle


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

A plus bike is not for you. A regular mtn bike like that rigid fork Talon mite be better. Run higher tire pressures. I used to frequently run into a fellow on the trail. Big boy all the way and he achieved serious results by walking. I was shocked last time I saw him. Lost half his body mass. Great to see! Keep looking and start small.


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

I was interested in the $1500 ($2000rrp), but they only had the $2000($3000rrp) for me to try. Definitely seem a more upright position is needed.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

BrendenB said:


> I was interested in the $1500 ($2000rrp), but they only had the $2000($3000rrp) for me to try. Definitely seem a more upright position is needed.


Okay, so not Seven!


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Seems trying to find a non suspension fork bike is getting very difficult. The Townie is constantly being mentioned as an option


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

How about a Salsa Fargo, you could change out the bars to something like Jones H Loop bars that curve back towards you, there are a lot of options, there. Maybe some good riser bars. The bike appears quite upright to begin with. Not sure how it would ride, but Salsa's are great quality.

FARGO X7 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles

You could always ride a Townie or Roll for a couple of years, and shoot for a more lively bike at that time. Really nothing wrong with that.

Edit: the Salsa Vaya might be a possibility. Again, build with riser bars that curve towards you a bit, that would let you sit up more. The Vaya is more upright than the Fargo, but the Fargo has a lot of great qualities, both worth looking into, I think. I don't know the capacity of either bike, but they look okay on the surface.

VAYA Ti X0 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

Seems that bike isn't available in Australia.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Surly's are available in Australia and they would be a good option to a salsa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Dealers | Salsa Cycles

Actually, Salsa's are available in Australia, at least according to the link.

I thought of Surly, but I can't think of one that is actually upright. The Fargo specifically says that if you use flat bars, the top tube will be very short. That also means a rider would sit up more.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

The troll seems it can be setup for a fairly upright riding position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought of the Ogre, which is basically the Troll with 29er wheels, but the Fargo is considerably more upright. 

The small, 26" wheels on the Troll may feel a little 'off.' OTOH, could be perfect, depending. The scale of that bike is kind of small, overall, even if the geometry looks good. For Surly, I'd say the Ogre looks like it could be a better option. Not necessarily true, but just overall.


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

Surly Ogre or Troll is a great choice. They come with the steerer uncut so you can load up the spacers underneath and drop the bars as you gain flexibility. I bought an Ogre last year after a 8-9 year hiatus and absolutely love the bike. I started with 50mm of spacers which was great for awhile. It does put most/all of your weight on the saddle, but I started with really short rides so no big deal. I've been dropping the bars every so often and I'm down to 20mm of spacers. Weight is much more evenly distributed now and I'm up to 18-20 mile rides without any issues. I could go much further, but don't have the time for it right now. Jones bars have a lot of sweep and really get you to a great position. Only decision I see is if you want/need 26" wheels vs 29" wheels. Good luck!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Rasky said:


> Surly Ogre or Troll is a great choice. They come with the steerer uncut so you can load up the spacers underneath and drop the bars as you gain flexibility. I bought an Ogre last year after a 8-9 year hiatus and absolutely love the bike. I started with 50mm of spacers which was great for awhile. It does put most/all of your weight on the saddle, but I started with really short rides so no big deal. I've been dropping the bars every so often and I'm down to 20mm of spacers. Weight is much more evenly distributed now and I'm up to 18-20 mile rides without any issues. I could go much further, but don't have the time for it right now. Jones bars have a lot of sweep and really get you to a great position. Only decision I see is if you want/need 26" wheels vs 29" wheels. Good luck!


I test rode one a few years ago. Very solid and stable, but it appeared to handle well. Ended up with a Krampus. Kind of by accident. Got a good deal on the frameset.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Any dealers have that Roll Comp you were considering?


----------



## BrendenB (Apr 21, 2016)

I travelled to see the Roll, but they didn't have one assembled or in the Men's frame version. They were trying to convince me to buy the Fuse Pro. Trying my son's Marin B17 mtb and an old Norco Wolverine it's becoming apparent that my knees are hitting my gut, making me feel cramped on the bikes.

I was shown a Trek 3500, with crappy suspension fork and I suspect it feel the same as other standard mtb.

So it's either The Electra Townie which felt comfortable or travel 320kms to find a shop with a Specialized Roll.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

a friend of mine rides a Giant Trance FS. he is 6'7" 420lbs. he had the shocks sent in and re valved for his size.


----------

